# Putting dirt on a cut?



## beastmaster (Feb 4, 2010)

Just when you think you've seen it all. Some of the guys where I work will sometimes mix up some mud and paint(with a finger) it on a fresh cut so you don't notice its a fresh cut. It does blend things in and make it look more natural, but I can't help but think your adding fungi and pathogens right to the vascular system of the tree with this practice. Anyone else think its harmful or fills its harmless?


----------



## climber338 (Feb 4, 2010)

that has got to hurt and Imagine trying to clean that out after work. Paint? now thats toxic and its getting into your bloodstream so thats no good. I have never heard of doing this but i do know a few guys who will just let bleed out until it stops or if it stops. When ever i get a deep cut of any kind i try to make sure that its covered in some way or if its that bad ill go to the ER but luckily i haven't done that yet.


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 4, 2010)

Guilty as charged, rarely if I goof a cut or nick bark to cambium on a specimen job. A pinch of dirt would blend away my poor workmanship. Never happy with this always effort was to avoid mistakes as understand the pathological down side. 
Sap or organic tree matter used when close at hand.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 4, 2010)

climber338 said:


> that has got to hurt and Imagine trying to clean that out after work. Paint? now thats toxic and its getting into your bloodstream so thats no good. I have never heard of doing this but i do know a few guys who will just let bleed out until it stops or if it stops. When ever i get a deep cut of any kind i try to make sure that its covered in some way or if its that bad ill go to the ER but luckily i haven't done that yet.



He's asking about a cut on the tree not your body.


----------



## lxt (Feb 4, 2010)

was common for the Line clearance guys (myself included) reason was: production was set so high & the use of only a hydraulic sticksaw(no pruners) would at times cause a Knick or tear!

here were the options; take your time dont get your quota & be written up! go faster be lucky & all is fine or your trying to play catch up with the numbers & cause some collateral damage...you could leave it as is but when the inspector sees knicks/tears you will be reprimanded (written up) SOooo hide your mistake with mud/dirt & everyone is happy.

you have to remember in line clearance work you will be fired for knicks/tears, etc.. or fired for failing to get your numbers, its truly a thankless part of our biz!


LXT..........


----------



## climber338 (Feb 4, 2010)

RacerX said:


> He's asking about a cut on the tree not your body.



oops i gotta read things though that late at night. thought it was a really odd thing to do. I have never done that but if im doing ornamental trees then im always using clippers or a hand saw so i almost never hit the tree. If i do ill just leave it and hope the HO does not notice it.


----------



## Loraxguy (Feb 4, 2010)

*dirt on a bad cut*

Here's your sign!


----------

